# Où trouver de nouvelles polices système ?



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Juin 2000)

Tu peux trouver plein d'infos et de ploices sur les CD Rom livrés avec les magazines tels que SVM Mac ou Macworld..a+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Juin 2000)

Hello !

Est- ce qu'il existe un site où l'on peut télécharger de nouvelles polices système ?

Mercid d'avance !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2000)

Pour ma part je vais ici :
http://www.shyfonts.com/ http://members.aol.com/etherbrian/ http://www.multimania.com/clo/ http://www.larabiefonts.com/ 

Autrement tu vas sur yahoo et tu mets polices comme mot clef,...


----------

